# Fabricated drivetrain/5 lug swap



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a 92 240sx coupe with a 4 lug pattern. I have a 1985 300zx with 5 lug setup. I have intentions to swap over to the 5 lug. How much of the drivetrain will be required from the 300zx? Will I need the output shafts? Differential? Driveshaft? How will this setup bolt together? Will it all fit well? My 300zx comes with an open slip differential, but I want an LSD. Do any of the z31 chassis come with an LSD? Perhaps in the turbo? If so, and I can get the entire drivetrain swapped, the LSD should bolt right in then...right? Could I swap just the differential, output shafts, and wheel components using the factory drive shaft? Are they different lengths? Anybody with any information or experience in this field would be much appreciated. Thanx.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

All you need is the hubs from the 5lug. Of course, you'll need wheels and brakes too, but those could be from anywhere. From what I hear, the 89 turbo comes with the best LSD and I think all you would have to do is swap the backplates with the original on the 240. You might need halfshafts, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

sleep'n240 said:


> Do any of the z31 chassis come with an LSD? Perhaps in the turbo? If so, and I can get the entire drivetrain swapped, the LSD should bolt right in then...right? Could I swap just the differential, output shafts, and wheel components using the factory drive shaft? Are they different lengths? Anybody with any information or experience in this field would be much appreciated. Thanx.


Here are some R200V VLSDs that will work:

Infiniti J30 95+ , No mods needed, but might need driveshaft that's used because of ABS sensor 
Infiniti J30 pre 95 , Needs new output flanges 
Infiniti M30 , No mods 
Infiniti Q45 , No mods

If you own an S13 (89-94) you will need to swap the rear cover off your stock open diff onto the VLSD. The S13 uses a different bolt pattern (4 bolts) than the S14 (2 bolts) on the rear cover. 

You will also need 2 longer mounting bolts for the S13 chassis, and 2 large washers for the front mounts...to be used with the large bushings on the front mounts. 

They are M12 X 1.25 thread/pitch, 85mm long. 

The stock S13 front mounting bolts are not long enough for the J30 and S14 diff mounts.


----------

